# Rinnovi: il Milan ha imparato la lezione. Theo e Leao...



## admin (10 Febbraio 2022)

Come riportato dal Corsport in edicola, dopo i casi Calhanoglu, Donnarumma, Kessie e Romagnoli il Milan ha imparato la lezione. Ora il club rossonero affronta le questione rinnovi in largo anticipo, ma solo con chi lo merita. Theo, come già riferito, firmerà fino al 2026 a 4 mln più bonus.

*E anche Leao è vicino al rinnovo QUI -) * https://www.milanworld.net/threads/leao-rinnovo-a-breve-discorso-ben-avviato.112809/


----------



## pazzomania (10 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corsport in edicola, dopo i casi Calhanoglu, Donnarumma, Kessie e Romagnoli il Milan ha imparato la lezione. Ora il club rossonero affronta le questione rinnovi in largo anticipo, ma solo con chi lo merita. Theo, come già riferito, firmerà fino al 2026 a 4 mln più bonus.
> 
> *E anche Leao è vicino al rinnovo QUI -) * https://www.milanworld.net/threads/leao-rinnovo-a-breve-discorso-ben-avviato.112809/



Buongiorno principessa!


----------



## 7AlePato7 (10 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corsport in edicola, dopo i casi Calhanoglu, Donnarumma, Kessie e Romagnoli il Milan ha imparato la lezione. Ora il club rossonero affronta le questione rinnovi in largo anticipo, ma solo con chi lo merita. Theo, come già riferito, firmerà fino al 2026 a 4 mln più bonus.
> 
> *E anche Leao è vicino al rinnovo QUI -) * https://www.milanworld.net/threads/leao-rinnovo-a-breve-discorso-ben-avviato.112809/


Hanno silurato tutto il blocco del “brogeddo Miraballe-Fessone”.


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corsport in edicola, dopo i casi Calhanoglu, Donnarumma, Kessie e Romagnoli il Milan ha imparato la lezione. Ora il club rossonero affronta le questione rinnovi in largo anticipo, ma solo con chi lo merita. Theo, come già riferito, firmerà fino al 2026 a 4 mln più bonus.
> 
> *E anche Leao è vicino al rinnovo QUI -) * https://www.milanworld.net/threads/leao-rinnovo-a-breve-discorso-ben-avviato.112809/


La storia è sempre la stessa, se un giocatore vuole 8/10 milioni e inizia a chiederteli 2 anni prima della scadenza c'è ben poco da fare.
Comunque tutto torna e la maledizione di chi va via dal Milan non sbaglia mai... occhio.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (10 Febbraio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> La storia è sempre la stessa, se un giocatore vuole 8/10 milioni e inizia a chiederteli 2 anni prima della scadenza c'è ben poco da fare.
> Comunque tutto torna e la maledizione di chi va via dal Milan non sbaglia mai... occhio.


Lo vendi... Di certo non lo porti a scadenza a parametro zero. Perché altrimenti sei un demente.


----------



## Solo (10 Febbraio 2022)

Si continua a parlare ma di annunci non se ne vedono.


----------



## davoreb (10 Febbraio 2022)

Io spero di ufficializzare per ora Theo e Bennacer cosi poi manca solo Leao che probabilmente visto anche il ruolo bisognerà fargli il contrattone.

Romagnoli ormai è perso e libera un grosso spazio nel monte ingaggi per prendere un top dietro.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Febbraio 2022)

Certo,dopo aver perso un patrimonio superiore ai 100M hanno imparato la lezione..............
*Dilettanti allo sbaraglio.*

In ogni caso anche in italia devono darsi una svegliata ed "imitare" la premier league.
In premier,quando il contratto di un giocatore sta arrivando alla scadenza,le società possono unilateralmente prolungarlo di un’ulteriore stagione,senza che il calciatore possa opporsi.

In questo modo non vengono ricattati dal procuratore di turno e potrebbero anche far perdere il "treno giusto "al giocatore.

E se non sbaglio proprio il Chelsea ha utilizzato questa clausola con Giroud e Bakayoko.


----------



## rossonero71 (10 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corsport in edicola, dopo i casi Calhanoglu, Donnarumma, Kessie e Romagnoli il Milan ha imparato la lezione. Ora il club rossonero affronta le questione rinnovi in largo anticipo, ma solo con chi lo merita. Theo, come già riferito, firmerà fino al 2026 a 4 mln più bonus.
> 
> *E anche Leao è vicino al rinnovo QUI -) * https://www.milanworld.net/threads/leao-rinnovo-a-breve-discorso-ben-avviato.112809/


Se capisci che ha titubanze e prende tempo, al 100% cerca altro.

Con Donnarumma il discorso è partito ben prima ma dalle nostre parti si dice ( campane che non sentile a prima messa significa che il discorso non gli piace).

Gli dai un Po di tempo , un Po, non di più.
Da quel momento il discorso è chiuso non si corre dietro hai bimbi capricciosi.

Nel frattempo ti cerchi il sostituto.

Scaduto il tempo gli dici che non fa più parte del progetto e che è in vendita.spiegandogli anche che il nuovo acquisto deve essere valorizzato, quindi la titolarità non c'è l'ha più.nel frattempo se non recepisce lui, recepiranno sicuramente quelli che verranno dopo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Febbraio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Lo vendi... Di certo non lo porti a scadenza a parametro zero. Perché altrimenti sei un demente.


Fosse cosi facile. Credimi che non lo è.


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Certo,dopo aver perso un patrimonio superiore ai 100M hanno imparato la lezione..............
> *Dilettanti allo sbaraglio.*
> 
> In ogni caso anche in italia devono darsi una svegliata ed "imitare" la premier league.
> ...


Si corretto è il Chelsea che nel contratto mette il rinnovo di un anno al club.

Per il resto, mi viene sempre da ridere a leggere " *Dilettanti allo sbaraglio "*, c'è gente che lavora 24/24 tutta la settimana e ogni cosa che pensiamo e scriviamo l'hanno già pensata e scritta loro 1 mese prima di noi.
Vediamo se riesco a spiegarti in modo chiaro, se le cose sono andate così è perchè diversamente non si poteva fare. Quante volte ci siamo trovati a dire " e ma non potevano vendere tizio e prendere caio ?" no, non si poteva fare perchè magari Caio al Milan non ci voleva venire solo che esternamente questo dettaglio non è mai uscito.

E ma non potevano rinnovare 3 anni prima ? No, evidentemente 3 anni prima il procuratore aveva già il progetto di andare a zero vedendo la lauta ricompensa. 

E ma dovevamo allora venderlo, si sempre che accetti la cessione. Tribuna ? oramai l'hai perso, ma su questo discorso posso concordare. 

Questo intendo, nel 99% dei casi quello che esce è una notizia frammentata se non inventata da chi scrive gli articoli ( e lo faccio pure io  ).


----------



## 7AlePato7 (10 Febbraio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Fosse cosi facile. Credimi che non lo è.


Amico… io mi occupo di intelligenza artificiale, fosse facile. Credimi non lo è. Dico una aberrazione o una castroneria se sostengo che uno con la terza media non possa occuparsi di rinnovi di contratto? Oltre a questo ha anche poca esperienza e questo ci è costato caro. 
Niente contro Maldini, ma era meglio se faceva un ruolo non operativo, io sono contrario a ex giocatori con preparazione discutibile collocati in certi ruoli nevralgici all’interno di una societá.


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Febbraio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Amico… io mi occupo di intelligenza artificiale, fosse facile. Credimi non lo è. Dico una aberrazione o una castroneria se sostengo che uno con la terza media non possa occuparsi di rinnovi di contratto? Oltre a questo ha anche poca esperienza e questo ci è costato caro.
> Niente contro Maldini, ma era meglio se faceva un ruolo non operativo, io sono contrario a ex giocatori con preparazione discutibile collocati in certi ruoli nevralgici all’interno di una societá.


Ma pensi seriamente che Paolo sia da solo ? Pensi che operi in completa solitudine ?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Febbraio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si corretto è il Chelsea che nel contratto mette il rinnovo di un anno al club.
> 
> Per il resto, mi viene sempre da ridere a leggere " *Dilettanti allo sbaraglio "*, c'è gente che lavora 24/24 tutta la settimana e ogni cosa che pensiamo e scriviamo l'hanno già pensata e scritta loro 1 mese prima di noi.
> Vediamo se riesco a spiegarti in modo chiaro, se le cose sono andate così è perchè diversamente non si poteva fare. Quante volte ci siamo trovati a dire " e ma non potevano vendere tizio e prendere caio ?" no, non si poteva fare perchè magari Caio al Milan non ci voleva venire solo che esternamente questo dettaglio non è mai uscito.
> ...



Infatti non metto in dubbio che lavorino 24/24,però è l'esperienza (e un pò di malizia) a mancare.

Sono sempre più convinto che se Paolo fosse stato affiancato da una persona competente (e con lunghissima esperienza) con un bel pelo sullo stomaco,certe dinamiche non sarebbero mai accadute.
Passi il caso Donnarumma che sarebbe comunque andato via a 0€ ,ma per gli altri 3 giocatori no,per me si doveva e si poteva fare di più.
Stessa cosa per quanto riguarda la comunicazione.


P.S E se kessie dovesse trasferirsi a 0€ all'inter,preparate il rifugio antiatomico


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Infatti non metto in dubbio che lavorino 24/24,però è l'esperienza (e un pò di malizia) a mancare.
> 
> Sono sempre più convinto che se Paolo fosse stato affiancato da una persona competente (e con lunghissima esperienza) con un bel pelo sullo stomaco,certe dinamiche non sarebbero mai accadute.
> Passi il caso Donnarumma che sarebbe comunque andato via a 0€ ,ma per gli altri 3 giocatori no,per me si doveva e si poteva fare di più.
> ...


LOL ti immagini se va all Inter ?  

Comunque non è che Paolo lavora da solo è, ti ripeto il concetto fondamentale : Se è andata cosi è perchè non si poteva far diversamente. Poi non voglio assolutamente dire che nulla si è sbagliato prima sia chiaro. 
Ma alla fine se le cose sono andate cosi è perchè diversamente non si poteva fare. 

Su Kessie la risposta è sempre la stessa : Se avesse voluto rinnovare lo avrebbe già fatto. Quindi al 99% è fuori. 
Certo che se hai l'appuntamento al 2 Settembre ( ipotizzo ) per il rinnovo, dichiari "torno e sistemo tutto" e poi al tavolo chiedi 8/10 milioni è un pò dura è... 

Vedrete che Kessie-nuovo giocatore , Romagnoli- Botman ( mi auguro ). 
Però son tutte finanze che porti via e rimandi l'acquisto della prima punta.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (10 Febbraio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma pensi seriamente che Paolo sia da solo ? Pensi che operi in completa solitudine ?


In un team dirigenziale non ci può essere personale con la terza media. Il fatto che vi siano altri dirigenti competenti non giustifica l’ignoranza di uno dei membri… 
Ma questa situazione è figlia di una proprietà cui non interessa nulla del Milan, appena arriverà una proprietà seria Maldini andrà a fare l’ambasciatore del Milan nel mondo.


----------



## sunburn (10 Febbraio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Fosse cosi facile. Credimi che non lo è.


Non basta metterli nella lista cessioni come alla play?

Scherzi a parte, mi sarebbe piaciuto leggere i commenti in caso di rinnovi a Calhanoglu a 5 netti e a Donnarumma a 9-10 dopo le "eccellenti" prestazioni dell'anno scorso... "Ma come si fa a rinnovare a quei due, 5 milioni netti e non sa neanche battere un corner, 10 netti e fa uscite a farfalle, Maldini dilettante ecc".
Kessiè in tribuna l'anno scorso per punizione? Avremmo avuto un Tonali che palesemente non era pronto e un Bennacer che ha saltato buona parte della stagione per infortunio. "Pioli incapace, non è possibile schierare Meitè e Krunic sempre titolari".

Il nocciolo della questione è che per il Milan il valore di mercato di Calhanoglu, Donnarumma e Kessiè era(rullo di tamburi)... ZERO. Non perché quello fosse il loro reale valore ma perché quella è la cifra che ci è stata offerta. Il motivo è che nessuno era disposto a investire su di loro per il cartellino più lo stipendio importante che chiedevano. La prova è che senza il favore di Leonardo a Raiola e senza il problema di Eriksen, non dico che sarebbero entrambi a spasso, ma quasi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Febbraio 2022)

.


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Febbraio 2022)

.


----------



## Mika (10 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corsport in edicola, dopo i casi Calhanoglu, Donnarumma, Kessie e Romagnoli il Milan ha imparato la lezione. Ora il club rossonero affronta le questione rinnovi in largo anticipo, ma solo con chi lo merita. Theo, come già riferito, firmerà fino al 2026 a 4 mln più bonus.
> 
> *E anche Leao è vicino al rinnovo QUI -) * https://www.milanworld.net/threads/leao-rinnovo-a-breve-discorso-ben-avviato.112809/


Donnarumma non ha mai voluto rinnovare in 4 anni, ci sono stati tanti incontri, tante proposte del Milan e come ha detto Massara è stato dato un tempo limite che lui ha sforato quindi lo toglierei dagli errori del Milan.

Forse anche Calhanoglu, non ha mai avuto richieste e se non ci fosse stato il caso Erikssen nemmeno l'Inter l'avrebbe calcolato.

Romagnoli vuole uno stipendio spropositato, la richiesta di 5/6M di euro all'anno da parte sua e di un anno fa e sfido chiunque qui dentro a voler un rinnovo suo a 5/6 M di euro l'anno, 3 M sono già troppi.


Forse l'unico errore è stato quello di Kessie, dovevamo cercare di rinnovarlo lo scorso anno ma a parte il periodo pandemico (un anno e mezzo) non ha fatto un granché, con Gattuso il migliore della coppia era Bakayoko e non c'erano offerte. Il rinnovo a 8M è un eresia. 

E' chiaro che la dirigenza di mercenari non ne vuole, se un giocatore non vale 8M di euro non glie li da, Castillejo lo stiamo cercando di vendere da due anni, ma rifiuta le offerte che ha.


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Febbraio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si corretto è il Chelsea che nel contratto mette il rinnovo di un anno al club.
> 
> Per il resto, mi viene sempre da ridere a leggere " *Dilettanti allo sbaraglio "*, c'è gente che lavora 24/24 tutta la settimana e ogni cosa che pensiamo e scriviamo l'hanno già pensata e scritta loro 1 mese prima di noi.
> Vediamo se riesco a spiegarti in modo chiaro, se le cose sono andate così è perchè diversamente non si poteva fare. Quante volte ci siamo trovati a dire " e ma non potevano vendere tizio e prendere caio ?" no, non si poteva fare perchè magari Caio al Milan non ci voleva venire solo che esternamente questo dettaglio non è mai uscito.
> ...


ci sono centinaia di società nel mondo, gestite da persone diverse.
alcune vincono, alcune retrocedono.
in qualsiasi mestiere ci sono i bravi e i meno bravi. non è che se lo fanno loro va bene per forza.


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Febbraio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Non basta metterli nella lista cessioni come alla play?
> 
> Scherzi a parte, mi sarebbe piaciuto leggere i commenti in caso di rinnovi a Calhanoglu a 5 netti e a Donnarumma a 9-10 dopo le "eccellenti" prestazioni dell'anno scorso... "Ma come si fa a rinnovare a quei due, 5 milioni netti e non sa neanche battere un corner, 10 netti e fa uscite a farfalle, Maldini dilettante ecc".
> Kessiè in tribuna l'anno scorso per punizione? Avremmo avuto un Tonali che palesemente non era pronto e un Bennacer che ha saltato buona parte della stagione per infortunio. "Pioli incapace, non è possibile schierare Meitè e Krunic sempre titolari".
> ...


avrebbero abbassato le richieste ed avrebbero trovato qualche squadra.
nessun giocatore è mai rimasto a spasso.
è l'approccio accondiscendente che porta i nostri a far ciò che vogliono mentre gli altri a rinnovare o andare via prima della scadenza.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (10 Febbraio 2022)

Eh infatti... Mettiamo a dirigere il Milan uno con la terza media, i bibitari a fare i ministri, i geometri a fare i sottosegretari della salute... Non sono soli, ma intanto ciucciano stipendi in ruoli e mansioni in cui le loro competenze sono approssimative e lacunose. Ma d'altronde siamo in Itaglia, la patria dei parassiti parastatali.


----------



## pazzomania (10 Febbraio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> avrebbero abbassato le richieste ed avrebbero trovato qualche squadra.
> nessun giocatore è mai rimasto a spasso.
> è l'approccio accondiscendente che porta i nostri a far ciò che vogliono mentre gli altri a rinnovare o andare via prima della scadenza.


Io capisco sia il discorso di @sunburn e @Super_Lollo

Sono il primo che si irrita quando vede faciloneria nella gestione di problemi "complessi"

Ma a giugno, saremo al quarto, ripeto quarto giocatore che regaliamo, in soli 12 mesi.

E' talmente un unicum del calcio, che fatico perfino a comprendere che tutto venga considerato normale.

E' una cosa unica e mai vista prima, è normale sto c.

Semmai è l' eccezione che conferma la regola.

Stiamo facendo un mare di cavolate da questo punto di vista, inutile negarlo ed è perfino stucchevole.

Sapete cosa? io penso che le altre società, se il procuratore vuole portare via il giocatore a zero lo minaccia ( giustamente) che si tratta dell' ultima volta in assoluto che la squadre detentrice del cartellino/lavora/compra/vende con/per i suoi giocatori.

E' un ambiente di lavoro come gli altri, gli sgarbi non si dimenticano.

A Casa Milan probabilmente il giorno dopo offriamo pure il caffè a chi ce l' ha messo in quel posto un giorno prima.


----------



## Trumpusconi (10 Febbraio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Lo vendi... Di certo non lo porti a scadenza a parametro zero. Perché altrimenti sei un demente.


Certo, ma per vendere servono acquirenti.
Vorrei ricordare che, sommati, Romagnoli Kessiè Chalanoglu Donnarumma hanno portato UNA offerta, ovvero 15 mln + areola per zizzo dal PSG due anni fa. 
Quindi quei famosi 100 milioni sono assolutamente immaginari.
Cercate di capirlo


----------



## 7AlePato7 (10 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Io capisco sia il discorso di @sunburn e @Super_Lollo
> 
> Sono il primo che si irrita quando vede faciloneria nella gestione di problemi "complessi"
> 
> ...


A me infastidisce e irrita la giustificazione che si da.. "non è facile farli rinnovare, non è facile venderli, non è facile qui non è facile li". Forse non sono neanche così bravi i dirigenti, non so... Forse...
4 giocatori in due anni, non è una situazione singola. Prendi Donnarumma: capisco, procuratore difficile, rapporto con l'ambiente ormai incrinato e Raiola che non aspettava altro che portarlo via a zero viste le frizioni con Mirabelli. Ma gli altri? Regaliamo i giocatori agli altri... Allucinante.


----------



## pazzomania (10 Febbraio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> A me infastidisce e irrita la giustificazione che si da.. "non è facile farli rinnovare, non è facile venderli, non è facile qui non è facile li". Forse non sono neanche così bravi i dirigenti, non so... Forse...
> 4 giocatori in due anni, non è una situazione singola. Prendi Donnarumma: capisco, procuratore difficile, rapporto con l'ambiente ormai incrinato e Raiola che non aspettava altro che portarlo via a zero viste le frizioni con Mirabelli. Ma gli altri? Regaliamo i giocatori agli altri... Allucinante.


"non è facile rinnovare" "non è facile vendere", verissimo. 
Ma........

Mannaggia la p. è il loro mestiere 
Solo quello han da fare.

E' come se un contabile dicesse al suo capo: io faccio il ragionerie ma la calcolatrice è difficile da usare!


----------



## 7AlePato7 (10 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Certo, ma per vendere servono acquirenti.
> Vorrei ricordare che, sommati, Romagnoli Kessiè Chalanoglu Donnarumma hanno portato UNA offerta, ovvero 15 mln + areola per zizzo dal PSG due anni fa.
> Quindi quei famosi 100 milioni sono assolutamente immaginari.
> Cercate di capirlo


Quattro sono troppi. Io comunque discuto anche la gestione di alcuni elementi, letteralmente svenduti, come Paquetá e André Silva che avevano delle qualità che si potevano intravedere. Il brasiliano mai schierato nel ruolo di trequartista, mentre al portoghese venivano preferiti Cutrone e Kalinic. 
Per Gigio nello specifico giustifico anche la dipartita a zero, c'erano delle situazioni di malessere cronico col procuratore. Pensavo che con l'addio di Mirabelli e Fassone si sarebbe potuto ricucire lo strappo, ma evidentemente si è presentata una recrudescenza della frattura tra società e Raiola, piuttosto vendicativo e puerile negli atteggiamenti.


----------



## darden (10 Febbraio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Eh infatti... Mettiamo a dirigere il Milan uno con la terza media, i bibitari a fare i ministri, i geometri a fare i sottosegretari della salute... Non sono soli, ma intanto ciucciano stipendi in ruoli e mansioni in cui le loro competenze sono approssimative e lacunose. Ma d'altronde siamo in Itaglia, la patria dei parassiti parastatali.



2017-2018 - 6º in Serie A - Partecipa ad Ottavi EL
2018-2019 - 5º in Serie A - Partecipa a Fase a Gironi EL
2019-2020 - 6º in Serie A - Niente Europa
2020-2021 - 2º in Serie A - Partecipa ad Ottavi EL
2021-2022 - Attualmente 2° in A - Partecipa a Fase a Gironi CL

Maldini inizia a lavorare nel Milan con Elliot a metà 2019. C'è stata una crescita nei risultati sportivi? La risposta è SI. In termini di crescita economica e risparmio delle spese sportive ci sono effetti positivi, nonostante le perdite a zero? La risposta è SI.

Tutto il resto sta a zero, fino a quando i risultati sportivi/economici saranno in crescita non ci sono temi. Poi sinceramente che Kessie se ne vada a zero importa il giusto, se Leao non vorrà rinnovare e lo riescono a vendere bene, se non riescono lo useremo fino alla fine bene lo stesso. A me interessa solo il Milan, vedermi partite come quella di ieri e godere della vittoria nel derby da giorni.

Poi che Maldini abbia la terza media è un di cui, ha dimostrato in più occasioni intelligenza sportiva. Ma magari posso capire che qualcuno si porterà ancora gli strascichi di quando all'addio lo fischiarono...


----------



## pazzomania (10 Febbraio 2022)

darden ha scritto:


> 2017-2018 - 6º in Serie A - Partecipa ad Ottavi EL
> 2018-2019 - 5º in Serie A - Partecipa a Fase a Gironi EL
> 2019-2020 - 6º in Serie A - Niente Europa
> 2020-2021 - 2º in Serie A - Partecipa ad Ottavi EL
> ...


E allora pensa dove saremmo se avessimo tirato su almeno 50 euro dai quattro giocatori regalati.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (10 Febbraio 2022)

darden ha scritto:


> 2017-2018 - 6º in Serie A - Partecipa ad Ottavi EL
> 2018-2019 - 5º in Serie A - Partecipa a Fase a Gironi EL
> 2019-2020 - 6º in Serie A - Niente Europa
> 2020-2021 - 2º in Serie A - Partecipa ad Ottavi EL
> ...


Hai perso un capitale di almeno 150 milioni a parametro zero e parliamo di chiacchiere che stanno a zero? No, non stanno a zero affatto. Avremmo potuto prendere un centravanti decente magari, anziché frignare quattro volte in un mese dinanzi ai giornalisti dicendo "non è più il Milan di Berlusconi". O magari il sostituto di Calhanoglu sarebbe arrivato. Dove sarebbe oggi il Milan con un attaccante prolifico e un trequartista di livello internazionale?


----------



## darden (10 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> E allora pensa dove saremmo se avessimo tirato su almeno 50 euro dai quattro giocatori regalati.





7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Hai perso un capitale di almeno 150 milioni a parametro zero e parliamo di chiacchiere che stanno a zero? No, non stanno a zero affatto. Avremmo potuto prendere un centravanti decente magari, anziché frignare quattro volte in un mese dinanzi ai giornalisti dicendo "non è più il Milan di Berlusconi". O magari il sostituto di Calhanoglu sarebbe arrivato. Dove sarebbe oggi il Milan con un attaccante prolifico e un trequartista di livello internazionale?



Chiarissimo, ma siete certi al 100% che due anni fa qualcuno ha fatto offerte per gli svincolati? Se non è chiaro quel genio di Mirabelli ha affondato quel poco che avevamo dando soldi a destra e sinistra per convincere la gente a rinnovare.Un donnarumma lo vendevi per 15M con accollo di Areola (strapagato). Un romagnoli che guadagna 6.5M netti non sta ne in cielo ne in terra ed è normale che dopo diventa impossibile rinnovare e diventa impossibile vendere, neanche un Marotta in splendida forma ce l'avrebbe fatta. 

Poi noi tifosi non sapremo mai come stanno davvero le cose dovremmo preoccuparci solo di tifare per una vittoria e poi ognuno in base alle proprie aspettative rimane deluso o meno. Le mie aspettative quest'anno erano non fare figuracce in europa (e non le abbiamo fatte secondo me nonostate il girone) e lottare fino alla fine per lo scudetto (per ora siamo ancora lì e vedremo come andrà). Se siete delusi mi spiace, ma probabilemente avete dimenticato troppo in fretta gli ultimi anni


----------



## el_gaucho (10 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Certo,dopo aver perso un patrimonio superiore ai 100M hanno imparato la lezione..............
> *Dilettanti allo sbaraglio.*
> 
> In ogni caso anche in italia devono darsi una svegliata ed "imitare" la premier league.
> ...


Non è proprio cosi’. In premier solo il Chelsea ha questa clausola per qualche giocatore. Gli stessi Blues rischiano di perdere a 0 Christensen e Rudiger a fine stagione e Kante l’anno prossimo.
il Liverpool ha perso a 0 wijnaldum e sta facendo lo stesso con Salah a fine stagione. Il City rischia di perdere Sterling a 0 l’anno prossimo.
non sto discutendo sulla bravura o meno dei nostri sui rinnovi.
Dico solo che i parametri zero ci sono eccome al Chelsea e in premier come in tutte le altre leghe


----------



## Trumpusconi (10 Febbraio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Quattro sono troppi. Io comunque discuto anche la gestione di alcuni elementi, letteralmente svenduti, *come Paquetá e André Silva* che avevano delle qualità che si potevano intravedere. Il brasiliano mai schierato nel ruolo di trequartista, mentre al portoghese venivano preferiti Cutrone e Kalinic.
> Per Gigio nello specifico giustifico anche la dipartita a zero, c'erano delle situazioni di malessere cronico col procuratore. Pensavo che con l'addio di Mirabelli e Fassone si sarebbe potuto ricucire lo strappo, ma evidentemente si è presentata una recrudescenza della frattura tra società e Raiola, piuttosto vendicativo e puerile negli atteggiamenti.


Sulla gestione di Paqueta e Andre Silva dobbiamo ringraziare Gattuso, che purtroppo è stato davvero molto poco lucido nella gestione di giocatori di qualità, lui voleva i cagnacci che gli ricordavano come giocava lui.
Il veleno, la funzionalità, la partecipazione al gioco... e andavamo in giro con Kalinic e Cutrone


----------



## FreddieM83 (10 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Io capisco sia il discorso di @sunburn e @Super_Lollo
> 
> Sono il primo che si irrita quando vede faciloneria nella gestione di problemi "complessi"
> 
> ...


Secondo me sui rinnovi ci facciamo troppe se--e mentali noi tifosi. Non è riferito nello specifico a te, sia chiaro.
La posizione della proprietà/dirigenza mi sembra chiara, sia su acquisti che sui rinnovi. Quel giocatore non vale il prezzo di cartellino richiesto, bene passiamo avanti. Donnarumma chiede X, li vale? no. Prendo Maignan.
Si può fare un discorso di plusvalenze (che però si vedono in un solo bilancio) o di mancati flussi di cassa, ma la Società ragiona sul payroll. Bisognerebbe prenderne atto. Come bisogna ammettere che per questa proprietà i mancati flussi in entrata (il famoso indice di liquidità che blocca molte società) non sono mai stati una scusa. Piatek 35mln cash, Paquetà 35 mln cash, Tomori 28 mln cash, ecc.
Ecco perchè, io e altri utenti, crediamo in un mercato di giugno importante. Perchè c'è spazio a payroll e i milioni cash che serviranno arriveranno, come sono sempre arrivati fino ad oggi.


----------



## UDG (10 Febbraio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> La storia è sempre la stessa, se un giocatore vuole 8/10 milioni e inizia a chiederteli 2 anni prima della scadenza c'è ben poco da fare.
> Comunque tutto torna e la maledizione di chi va via dal Milan non sbaglia mai... occhio.


Chalanoglu non se la passa male


----------



## Chrissonero (10 Febbraio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> La storia è sempre la stessa, se un giocatore vuole 8/10 milioni e inizia a chiederteli 2 anni prima della scadenza c'è ben poco da fare.
> Comunque tutto torna e la maledizione di chi va via dal Milan non sbaglia mai... occhio.


Quindi 2 anni prima DEVE essere venduto alla prima offerta seria..


----------



## kekkopot (10 Febbraio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Fosse cosi facile. Credimi che non lo è.


A me sembra il ragionamento più facile del mondo. L’esempio lo abbiamo in Serie A: Vlahovic.


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Febbraio 2022)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> A me sembra il ragionamento più facile del mondo. L’esempio lo abbiamo in Serie A: Vlahovic.


Sempre che l'offerta esista.


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Febbraio 2022)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Quindi 2 anni prima DEVE essere venduto alla prima offerta seria..


se esiste un offerta


----------



## Masanijey (10 Febbraio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Eh infatti... Mettiamo a dirigere il Milan uno con la terza media, i bibitari a fare i ministri, i geometri a fare i sottosegretari della salute... Non sono soli, ma intanto ciucciano stipendi in ruoli e mansioni in cui le loro competenze sono approssimative e lacunose. Ma d'altronde siamo in Itaglia, la patria dei parassiti parastatali.


Beh, in Itaglia sono nati anche milioni di scienziati negli ultimi due anni, molti senza nemmeno la terza media. 
A parte la provocazione (concedimela), non è tanto questione di terza media secondo me nel caso di Maldini, ma proprio di esperienza e malizia.
Secondo me sulla prima può e sta già lavorando.
Sulla seconda sono un po' più scettico proprio per il tipo di persona.


----------



## Chrissonero (10 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corsport in edicola, dopo i casi Calhanoglu, Donnarumma, Kessie e Romagnoli il Milan ha imparato la lezione. Ora il club rossonero affronta le questione rinnovi in largo anticipo, ma solo con chi lo merita. Theo, come già riferito, firmerà fino al 2026 a 4 mln più bonus.
> 
> *E anche Leao è vicino al rinnovo QUI -) * https://www.milanworld.net/threads/leao-rinnovo-a-breve-discorso-ben-avviato.112809/



Dopo aver perso più di 150 milioni..


----------



## Chrisdm (10 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> In ogni caso anche in italia devono darsi una svegliata ed "imitare" la premier league.
> In premier,quando il contratto di un giocatore sta arrivando alla scadenza,le società possono unilateralmente prolungarlo di un’ulteriore stagione,senza che il calciatore possa opporsi.



Ma questa roba della premier è vera? La trovo giustissima per le società ma francamente discriminatoria per i giocatori che sono lavoratori dipendenti e hanno tutto il diritto di non rinnovare


----------



## Milanlove (10 Febbraio 2022)

lezione imparata ai danni del Milan.

un apprendistato che ci è costato sui 150 milioni di euro.

Conosco stagisti che costano di meno...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (10 Febbraio 2022)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Beh, in Itaglia sono nati anche milioni di scienziati negli ultimi due anni, molti senza nemmeno la terza media.
> A parte la provocazione (concedimela), non è tanto questione di terza media secondo me nel caso di Maldini, ma proprio di esperienza e malizia.
> Secondo me sulla prima può e sta già lavorando.
> Sulla seconda sono un po' più scettico proprio per il tipo di persona.


Anche l'esperienza non l'ha maturata per rivestire un ruolo del genere in così breve tempo. I danni sono stati ingenti per l'inesperienza e sono da quantificare nei mancati rinnovi. 
Per la provocazione, capisco cosa vuoi dire, ma un conto è fare lo scienziato decidendo sulla tua pelle, un conto è rivestire ruoli di responsabilità in cui le tue decisioni hanno grosse ripercussioni sugli altri quando non hai la conoscenza di base per poterlo fare.


----------



## MARO MILANISTA (10 Febbraio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Hai perso un capitale di almeno 150 milioni a parametro zero e parliamo di chiacchiere che stanno a zero? No, non stanno a zero affatto. Avremmo potuto prendere un centravanti decente magari, anziché frignare quattro volte in un mese dinanzi ai giornalisti dicendo "non è più il Milan di Berlusconi". O magari il sostituto di Calhanoglu sarebbe arrivato. Dove sarebbe oggi il Milan con un attaccante prolifico e un trequartista di livello internazionale?


no no aspetta un attimo, tralasci un aspetto importante: seppur è vero che sui rinnovi bisogna migliorare per non dilapidare il valore a scadenza con 0, devi anche riconoscere che grazie alla conoscenza di calcio di Paolo sono stati presi giocatori a 20 ed ora valgono 60 (leao, theo, tonali ad esempio)! mi sembri eccessivo nella critica a Maldini al limite del fazioso (vedi cosa hai detto sul titolo di studio), io al contrario ritengo che gran parte del merito per essere arrivati ad ad un primo step sportivo interessante sia Suo!


----------



## Mauricio (10 Febbraio 2022)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> lezione imparata ai danni del Milan.
> 
> un apprendistato che ci è costato sui 150 milioni di euro.
> 
> Conosco stagisti che costano di meno...


Ma ancora con sta storia di perdita di 150 milioni? Se non esiste un compratore, non esiste mercato e di conseguenza il prezzo!
Sembrate come i vecchi che vogliono vendere la loro casa a 100 e non ci sono offerte, ma secondo loro vale 100… no! Vale quello se c’è qualcuno che ti li paga, altrimenti vale 100 meno qualcosa. Oppure non vale nulla, perché è un rudere in montagna a 2500 metri e non lo vuole nessuno.


----------



## Marco T. (10 Febbraio 2022)

Ma quale lezione? se uno vuol andarsene a fine contratto non puoi fare nulla. 10 millioni per maraggio? O 6 per la turca? Ma per favore e se Kessie ne chiede 8.5 ? Che li va a guadagnare in altri posti. Ladri o ***** non mi interessa proprio. Non sono questi i giocatori che rimpiango.


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Certo, ma per vendere servono acquirenti.
> Vorrei ricordare che, sommati, Romagnoli Kessiè Chalanoglu Donnarumma hanno portato UNA offerta, ovvero 15 mln + areola per zizzo dal PSG due anni fa.
> Quindi quei famosi 100 milioni sono assolutamente immaginari.
> Cercate di capirlo


ma scusa che ne sai te delle offerte che sono arrivate al procuratore?

se un giocatore vuole andare via il procuratore trova, al 100%. magari invece di 30 ti accontenti di 25, ma cambia poco.
io mi stupisco davvero che si difenda una situazione così grottesca con tanta faciloneria e superficialità...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Febbraio 2022)

Chrisdm ha scritto:


> Ma questa roba della premier è vera? La trovo giustissima per le società ma francamente discriminatoria per i giocatori che sono lavoratori dipendenti e hanno tutto il diritto di non rinnovare



Si,è vera.
Ma non ti so dire se dipende dal tipo di contratto stipulato tra giocatore/società oppure una regola dell'intera federazione inglese.

Io comunque non lo trovo così discriminatorio verso il giocatore.
Nel senso,se il giocatore non fa più parte del progetto,si può anche liberare a 0€ senza che venga necessariamente attivata la clausola.

Se invece non vuole rimanere nel club,mette in moto il suo procuratore per trovargli una nuova sistemazione.
Ma ovviamente e giustamente non a 0€ (come successo con Giroud,che da noi non è arrivato a 0€ nonostante fosse praticamente svincolato, ma a 2 milioni proprio grazie a questa clausola di rinnovo unilaterale)

Io la trovo una clausola giusta,almeno si metterebbe un bel freno a questo magna-magna dei procuratori.


----------



## sacchino (10 Febbraio 2022)

Comunque io non metterei mai degli ex calciatori a fare i dirigenti non vorrei mai che mi combinassero gli stessi guai di Beckenbauer e Rummenigge al Bayern che hanno perso Alaba a zero.


----------



## Masanijey (10 Febbraio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Anche l'esperienza non l'ha maturata per rivestire un ruolo del genere in così breve tempo. I danni sono stati ingenti per l'inesperienza e sono da quantificare nei mancati rinnovi.
> Per la provocazione, capisco cosa vuoi dire, ma un conto è fare lo scienziato decidendo sulla tua pelle, un conto è rivestire ruoli di responsabilità in cui le tue decisioni hanno grosse ripercussioni sugli altri quando non hai la conoscenza di base per poterlo fare.


OK, però overall non è stato disastroso voglio dire.
Sui rinnovi si poteva fare di più, non si può negare. In altro però si è comportato bene. Tutto sommato il Milan oggi sta meglio di due anni fa.
C'è anche da concedergli il fatto di essere arrivato in piena tempesta, un altro esordiente avrebbe veramente rischiato di fare danni.
Ora concediamogli una sorta di reset, quello che è fatto è fatto. D'ora in poi sicuramente dovrà migliorare sul lato rinnovi/cessioni e poi trarremo le conclusioni


----------



## Dexter (10 Febbraio 2022)

Già me lo immagino Maldini col manuale di Diritto dei contratti che chiama Massara "Ehm ciao Ricky scusa, non ho capito... ma risoluzione e recesso che cambia?"
Chiedetevi perché Del Piero non si occupa del rinnovo di Dybala, o perché Zanetti non discute con gli agenti di Brozovic...
"Eh ma maldeeeeneeee Theo bennasserree"...madonna santa
Io metterei dirigente sportivo quel tizio di nome Amos che ha vinto ieri le olimpiadi di curling...con un po' di fortuna (ma proprio poca) rischiamo di ritrovarci con un DS più competente


----------



## sunburn (10 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Io capisco sia il discorso di @sunburn e @Super_Lollo
> 
> Sono il primo che si irrita quando vede faciloneria nella gestione di problemi "complessi"
> 
> ...


Ma ti ricordi negli ultimi anni di Galliani quante zavorre avevamo in rosa per contratti lunghi fatti in occasione di rinnovi e ingaggi a parametro zero? E ricordi le critiche?
A mio parere il bisogna ragionare in ottica di convenienza o meno. Nell’estate 2020 tu avresti ritenuto conveniente rinnovare Calhanoglu a 5 netti e Donnarumma a 10 netti? Per me non lo era.

Comunque sia, a me interessa che la squadra sia competitiva: se siamo competitivi, per me possono anche cambiare tutta la rosa ogni anno perdendoli tutti a zero e ingaggiando solo parametri zero.
Al momento abbiamo gli stessi punti dell’anno scorso senza aver dato 5 netti al turco e 10 netti a Donnarumma… Quindi mi sembra che la storia di perdere giocatori a zero sia più una questione di principio che altro.
Anche perché, alla fine, mica son soldi nostri…


----------



## Chrissonero (10 Febbraio 2022)

Marco T. ha scritto:


> Ma quale lezione? se uno vuol andarsene a fine contratto non puoi fare nulla. 10 millioni per maraggio? O 6 per la turca? Ma per favore e se Kessie ne chiede 8.5 ? Che li va a guadagnare in altri posti. Ladri o ***** non mi interessa proprio. Non sono questi i giocatori che rimpiango.



Perfavore... vorrei vedere Kessie o chiunque rifiutare un'offerta di trasferimento con almeno 2 anni sul contratto..


----------



## rossonero71 (10 Febbraio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma scusa che ne sai te delle offerte che sono arrivate al procuratore?
> 
> se un giocatore vuole andare via il procuratore trova, al 100%. magari invece di 30 ti accontenti di 25, ma cambia poco.
> io mi stupisco davvero che si difenda una situazione così grottesca con tanta faciloneria e superficialità...


No ti sbagli.
La cosa è molto più semplice: Quali offerte dovevano arrivare se il Milan non gli ha messo mai in vendita? 
Per ricevere un offerta il compratore deve sapere che il venditore vuole vendere, altrimenti non ci potrà mai essere un offerta.


----------



## Chrissonero (10 Febbraio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma scusa che ne sai te delle offerte che sono arrivate al procuratore?
> 
> se un giocatore vuole andare via il procuratore trova, al 100%. magari invece di 30 ti accontenti di 25, ma cambia poco.
> io mi stupisco davvero che si difenda una situazione così grottesca con tanta faciloneria e superficialità...


----------



## pazzomania (10 Febbraio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma ti ricordi negli ultimi anni di Galliani quante zavorre avevamo in rosa per contratti lunghi fatti in occasione di rinnovi e ingaggi a parametro zero? E ricordi le critiche?
> A mio parere il bisogna ragionare in ottica di convenienza o meno. Nell’estate 2020 tu avresti ritenuto conveniente rinnovare Calhanoglu a 5 netti e Donnarumma a 10 netti? Per me non lo era.
> 
> Comunque sia, a me interessa che la squadra sia competitiva: se siamo competitivi, per me possono anche cambiare tutta la rosa ogni anno perdendoli tutti a zero e ingaggiando solo parametri zero.
> ...


Non sono d' accordo.

1) "Cambiare squadra ogni anno, l' importante è restare competitivi" - se sei il Genoa va bene, ma non se punti a qualcosa di grande

2) Non è questione di principio, è questione che sei sempre economicamente alla canna del gas

3) Abbiamo gli stessi punti dello scorso anno anche senza la turca, matematico e ineccepibile
Il problema è che la turca non è stata manco sostituita, e per me, non aver avuto il becco di un quattrino per sostituire il trequartista ci è costato la stagione.
Con un giocatore di livello sulla trequarti saremmo probabilmente in CL e probabilmente primi in campionato.
Su questo non ho chiaramente le controprova, ma diciamo che tra Krunic e il fantasma di Diaz... averne uno presentabile in quel ruolo non avrebbe che potuto portarci più punti


----------



## cris (10 Febbraio 2022)

E dove sarebbero questi rinnovi?!


----------



## claudiop77 (10 Febbraio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> La storia è sempre la stessa, se un giocatore vuole 8/10 milioni e inizia a chiederteli 2 anni prima della scadenza c'è ben poco da fare.
> Comunque tutto torna e la maledizione di chi va via dal Milan non sbaglia mai... occhio.


I rinnovi anticipati hanno il seguente scopo:

Metti che guadagno 2 milioni all'anno fino al 2026.

Nel 2024 la mia squadra mi offre 5 milioni all'anno per prolungare fino al 2028.
Se invece me ne vado via a parametro zero nel 2026 mi promettono 7 milioni.

Opzione A prendo 2+2+5+5+5+5...
Opzione B prendo 2+2+2+2+7+7...

Nel frattempo potrei subire anche un grave infortunio e l'offerta teorica potrebbe sparire.

A queste condizioni - se la questione è solo economica - l'opzione A non è niente male e meno rischiosa, oltretutto non mi creo un ambiente negativo attorno con società, tifoseria, ecc.

Se invece la stessa offerta è fatta ad un anno dalla scadenza, a quel punto il rischio può valere la candela.

Opzione A prendo 2+2+2+5+5+5...
Opzione B prendo 2+2+2+2+7+7...

In realtà c'è anche l'opzione C, rinnovo a 5 ma poi mi compra un'altra squadra, che dovendo pagare il cartellino non mi offrirà 7 ma 5,5.

In questo ragionamento però manca una cosa, la vera anomalia del sistema: la mazzetta al procuratore! Questo spingerà il giocatore a fare la scelta migliore non tanto per il calciatore ma per il suo procuratore.


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Febbraio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> No ti sbagli.
> La cosa è molto più semplice: Quali offerte dovevano arrivare se il Milan non gli ha messo mai in vendita?
> Per ricevere un offerta il compratore deve sapere che il venditore vuole vendere, altrimenti non ci potrà mai essere un offerta.


ma certo. anzi è il giocatore stesso che deve volersene andare e deve essere messo nelle condizioni di andarsene.
in quel momento le offerte arrivano a iosa, altro che.
ma è inutile è troppo semplice come concetto quindi chi vuol capire ha capito.


----------



## claudiop77 (10 Febbraio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> No ti sbagli.
> La cosa è molto più semplice: Quali offerte dovevano arrivare se il Milan non gli ha messo mai in vendita?
> Per ricevere un offerta il compratore deve sapere che il venditore vuole vendere, altrimenti non ci potrà mai essere un offerta.


Non c'è bisogno di mettere in vendita i giocatori, se uno è interessante sono i potenziali acquirenti a chiedere informazioni.
Se l'offerta è interessante viene valutata, se è un casco di banane no.


----------



## Milanlove (10 Febbraio 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Ma ancora con sta storia di perdita di 150 milioni? Se non esiste un compratore, non esiste mercato e di conseguenza il prezzo!
> Sembrate come i vecchi che vogliono vendere la loro casa a 100 e non ci sono offerte, ma secondo loro vale 100… no! Vale quello se c’è qualcuno che ti li paga, altrimenti vale 100 meno qualcosa. Oppure non vale nulla, perché è un rudere in montagna a 2500 metri e non lo vuole nessuno.


ah quindi in questi anni il prezzo di Donnarumma+Kessie+Calhanoglu+Romagnoli è stato uguale a 0 perchè giusto così.
Così come al tempo per l'Inter era stato giusto scambiare Pirlo con Coco e Seedorf con Guly perchè il mercato era quello. Non esistono gli errori di mercato.

Quindi ad oggi la rosa del Milan vale su e giù sugli 0 euro. 
Tonali vale 0 perchè non mi pare che siano arrivate offerte per lui. Theo vale 0 perchè non mi pare siano arrivate offerte per lui. Maignan l'abbiamo pagato 15, ma ci abbiamo perso perchè ad oggi vale 0 perchè non mi pare siano arrivate offerte per lui. Tomori 28 milioni buttati perchè oggi vale 0 perchè non mi pare siano arrivate oggi offerte per lui.... e così via. Tutto quadra.


----------



## Mauricio (10 Febbraio 2022)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> ah quindi in questi anni il prezzo di Donnarumma+Kessie+Calhanoglu+Romagnoli è stato uguale a 0 perchè giusto così.
> Così come al tempo per l'Inter era stato giusto scambiare Pirlo con Coco e Seedorf con Guly perchè il mercato era quello. Non esistono gli errori di mercato.
> 
> Quindi ad oggi la rosa del Milan vale su e giù sugli 0 euro.
> Tonali vale 0 perchè non mi pare che siano arrivate offerte per lui. Theo vale 0 perchè non mi pare siano arrivate offerte per lui. Maignan l'abbiamo pagato 15, ma ci abbiamo perso perchè ad oggi vale 0 perchè non mi pare siano arrivate offerte per lui. Tomori 28 milioni buttati perchè oggi vale 0 perchè non mi pare siano arrivate oggi offerte per lui.... e così via. Tutto quadra.


Mi dispiace vedere che non hai compreso quello che ho scritto. Provo l’ultima volta, perchè sinceramente inizio ad essere un disco rotto e posso essere noioso:
Se dici che con Donnarumma ci hanno perso 50 milioni, per dire una cifra, stai dicendo una sciocchezza. Perchè prima di tutto il valore è molto arbitrario (vedi le operazioni di Juventus & Co.) e quindi quantificare una presunta perdita è difficile, ma se non c’è nessuno disposto a darti un euro per il giocatore, il suo valore sul mercato è quello.
Seguendo il tuo “ragionamento” allora Franco Tongya, che ora gioca nella quarta divisione francese, vale 8 milioni. Perchè è quello il prezzo a cui la Juve lo ha ceduto al Marsiglia.


----------



## Milanlove (10 Febbraio 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Mi dispiace vedere che non hai compreso quello che ho scritto. Provo l’ultima volta, perchè sinceramente inizio ad essere un disco rotto e posso essere noioso:
> Se dici che con Donnarumma ci hanno perso 50 milioni, per dire una cifra, stai dicendo una sciocchezza. Perchè prima di tutto il valore è molto arbitrario (vedi le operazioni di Juventus & Co.) e quindi quantificare una presunta perdita è difficile, ma se non c’è nessuno disposto a darti un euro per il giocatore, il suo valore sul mercato è quello.
> Seguendo il tuo “ragionamento” allora Franco Tongya, che ora gioca nella quarta divisione francese, vale 8 milioni. Perchè è quello il prezzo a cui la Juve lo ha ceduto al Marsiglia.


il ragionamento su Tongya veramente lo stai facendo te con il tuo discorso che si basa sulle offerte fatte e ricevute. Tu dici che il valore di un giocatore si basa appunto sulle offerte ricevute. Donnarumma 0 offerte, quindi giusto venderlo a 0. Idem Kessie e compagnia.
Se avessero fatto un'offerta di 8 milioni, avrebbe avuto come valore 8 milioni come Tongya.

Io dico che i giocatori se vuoi venderli, vanno messi sul mercato. Non puoi aspettare un'offerta per dare un valore a un giocatore. De Bruyne vale 0 perchè il City non ha ricevuto offerte per lui? "Se non esiste un compratore, non esiste mercato e di conseguenza il prezzo". Perchè questo mi pare che tu stia dicendo su ad esempio Donnarumma. 0 offerte = 0 valore


----------



## rossonero71 (10 Febbraio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma certo. anzi è il giocatore stesso che deve volersene andare e deve essere messo nelle condizioni di andarsene.
> in quel momento le offerte arrivano a iosa, altro che.
> ma è inutile è troppo semplice come concetto quindi chi vuol capire ha capito.


Si certo che è così, ma se tu sei sotto la sua porta fino al ultimo giorno pregandolo di rinnovare Non c'è via di fuga.


----------



## Mauricio (10 Febbraio 2022)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> il ragionamento su Tongya veramente lo stai facendo te con il tuo discorso che si basa sulle offerte fatte e ricevute. Tu dici che il valore di un giocatore si basa appunto sulle offerte ricevute. Donnarumma 0 offerte, quindi giusto venderlo a 0. Idem Kessie e compagnia.
> Se avessero fatto un'offerta di 8 milioni, avrebbe avuto come valore 8 milioni come Tongya.
> 
> Io dico che i giocatori se vuoi venderli, vanno messi sul mercato. Non puoi aspettare un'offerta per dare un valore a un giocatore. De Bruyne vale 0 perchè il City non ha ricevuto offerte per lui? "Se non esiste un compratore, non esiste mercato e di conseguenza il prezzo". Perchè questo mi pare che tu stia dicendo su ad esempio Donnarumma. 0 offerte = 0 valore


Dimentichi, non so se volutamente o meno, che se un giocatore è sul mercato, vuol dire che è in vendita. Mi pare ovvio. Ma se dal mercato non arrivano offerte per quel giocatore, significa che non vale nulla. Questo non vuol dire che sia una pippa, ma semplicemente che le squadre potenzialmente interessate lo posso avere gratis. 
Tu invece stai asserendo che qualsiasi cosa, se non ha offerte, vale 0. Ma se non si vuole vendere quella cosa, non può avere un valore tecnicamente, perchè manca l’offerta. Si ha un valore solo quando si forma il prezzo, ovvero c’è una domanda e un’offerta che si incontrano.


----------



## rossonero71 (10 Febbraio 2022)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Non c'è bisogno di mettere in vendita i giocatori, se uno è interessante sono i potenziali acquirenti a chiedere informazioni.
> Se l'offerta è interessante viene valutata, se è un casco di banane no.


Va un Po contro natura ma magari sarà così anche se non credo.


----------



## Milanlove (10 Febbraio 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Dimentichi, non so se volutamente o meno, che se un giocatore è sul mercato, vuol dire che è in vendita. Mi pare ovvio. Ma se dal mercato non arrivano offerte per quel giocatore, significa che non vale nulla. Questo non vuol dire che sia una pippa, ma semplicemente che le squadre potenzialmente interessate lo posso avere gratis.
> Tu invece stai asserendo che qualsiasi cosa, se non ha offerte, vale 0. Ma se non si vuole vendere quella cosa, non può avere un valore tecnicamente, perchè manca l’offerta. Si ha un valore solo quando si forma il prezzo, ovvero c’è una domanda e un’offerta che si incontrano.


Senza girarci intorno, se mettevi Kessie in vendita a giugno non trovavi un acquirente? Se mettevi Donnarumma in vendita un anno e mezzo prima della scadenza, non trovavi un acquirente? Parli come se ci riferissimo a Castillejo e Montolivo. Affronti il discorso rinnovo due anni o un anno e mezzo prima e agisci di conseguenza. Donnarumma quanto vuoi? 10 all'anno? Non posso darteli. Portami un acquirente, io ti tengo in tribuna un anno e mezzo e perdi pure gli europei. Raiola non ti trovava un acquirente in 10 minuti? Cosa abbiamo fatto noi? Gigio capitano del Milan. Ti sembra un giocatore messo in vendita? O un giocatore al quale si crede che gli si rinnoverà perchè così deve andare? 
Fosse così come dici tu, non capisco perchè la stragrande maggioranza delle vendite viene fatta a seguito del pagamento del cartellino e non a zero. 

Si sbaglia nella vita. Il problema è che non si deve sbagliare a ripetizione.


----------



## Mauricio (10 Febbraio 2022)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> Senza girarci intorno, se mettevi Kessie in vendita a giugno non trovavi un acquirente? Se mettevi Donnarumma in vendita un anno e mezzo prima della scadenza, non trovavi un acquirente? Parli come se ci riferissimo a Castillejo e Montolivo. Affronti il discorso rinnovo due anni o un anno e mezzo prima e agisci di conseguenza. Donnarumma quanto vuoi? 10 all'anno? Non posso darteli. Portami un acquirente, io ti tengo in tribuna un anno e mezzo e perdi pure gli europei. Raiola non ti trovava un acquirente in 10 minuti? Cosa abbiamo fatto noi? Gigio capitano del Milan. Ti sembra un giocatore messo in vendita? O un giocatore al quale si crede che gli si rinnoverà perchè così deve andare?
> Fosse così come dici tu, non capisco perchè la stragrande maggioranza delle vendite viene fatta a seguito del pagamento del cartellino e non a zero.
> 
> Si sbaglia nella vita. Il problema è che non si deve sbagliare a ripetizione.


Guarda che sfondi una porta aperta con me, ho sempre detto che la deadline per rinnovo o cessione è il mercato estivo di due anni prima la scadenza del contratto.
Io sono per il pugno duro, perchè i calciatori son professionisti solo quando fa comodo a loro: non ho mai visto un calciatore che ha chiesto di abbassarsi lo stipendio perchè un anno ha fatto pena.

Su Kessie, può essere che a 12 mesi alla scadenza trovavi qualcuno che ti desse qualche milione, ma non son sicuro che ne avresti ricavati decine. 
Se dici guarda il caso Vlahovic, ti rispondo che lo hanno venduto a 18 mesi d’ala scadenza, e vedendo com’è Comisso, son sicuro che gli ha promesso molta panchina se non gli portava un’offerta seria.
Se un giocatore non vuole rinnovare, non rinnova. Per cui puoi se vuoi metterlo in vendita, non devi farlo l’ultimo anno di contratto, sennò rischi di trovarti con un pugno di mosche.


----------



## Jino (10 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corsport in edicola, dopo i casi Calhanoglu, Donnarumma, Kessie e Romagnoli il Milan ha imparato la lezione. Ora il club rossonero affronta le questione rinnovi in largo anticipo, ma solo con chi lo merita. Theo, come già riferito, firmerà fino al 2026 a 4 mln più bonus.
> 
> *E anche Leao è vicino al rinnovo QUI -) * https://www.milanworld.net/threads/leao-rinnovo-a-breve-discorso-ben-avviato.112809/



Maldini di recente ha detto che non è che con Gigio o Kessie si sono svegliati all'ultimo, parlano di rinnovo ad anni, ma se poi calciatore e procuratore targiversano si fatica a dare la colpa ad un dirigente. 

Donnarumma era invendibile, uno con quel rapporto qualità prezzo non lo voleva nessuno, un portiere di 21 anni a 6-8 mln di euro netti a stagione non se lo fila nessuno, perfino da svincolato ha faticato a trovare una squadra, non so se rendo. 

Per Kessie siamo stati ingenui (creduloni) a dare peso alle parole di Franck, torno e sistemo tutto, peccato sia tornato a metà agosto e non abbia sistemato nulla.


----------

